# You Can Change, Now.



## JRob (Apr 22, 2006)

NOTHING is wrong with you..

DO something you wouldnt do, Take RISK, Do something embarassing..

DO NOT CARE!.... ITs not worth living life the way you ARE!.. Get outside, run around, call friends, ask people out.. In public places draw attention to yourself, TALK to people. dont care what people think, JUST DO IT!..

OR YOU WILL WASTE YOUR LIFE AWAY, ITS NOT WORTH IT...

NO ONE ELSE IS THINKINg WHAT YOUR THINKINg IN SOCIAl SIUTATIOns, PEOPLE ARE JUST PEOPLE!!!

I have been doing these things, and i have been changing...

Im not a doctor, im a person who thought he had "Social" problems..

Its all aload of crap, you only think you have social problems..

GO!!!!!! FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU KNNOW YOU CAN DO It, YOU JUST HOLD BACK, BREAK DOWN THE HOLDING BACK PART and your FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!! For life.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Pjam! is that you?


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Drunk on Sunday night?


----------



## non_existence (Nov 10, 2006)

That's mostly "true", but it doesn't actually serve as something meaningful & precise that people can practice and implement in their lives. Much easier said than done 



JRob said:


> NOTHING is wrong with you..
> 
> DO something you wouldnt do, Take RISK, Do something embarassing..
> 
> ...


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

There is truth to what JRob said but there are also lots of little steps, methods, and strategies to practice and reinforce in your mind before you're at that stage to just go out and do things. If it was that easy, none of us would even have this problem.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

The trick is to "let go."

Sometimes all you need is to be reminded of this.

The trick? RISK. That's it. And not to take it personally if it doesn't work out the way we wanted it.

EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

-.-.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I LOVE your post, JRob. I agree with it all. I'm improving too, socially.

There's nothing wrong with our bodies and our minds, fundamentally. We may have fallen into some bad patterns over time, but we have the power to change and be our best.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

whiteclouds said:


> We may have fallen into some bad patterns over time, but we have the power to change and be our best.


I agree. Old habits die hard. We CAN break free of them, though. We just need to find a way to step out of that comfort zone. For some of us, it's the strong support system that SAS provides that gives us motivation. For others, it's medication. Whatever it takes. We just need to GET OUT THERE and challenge ourselves to break free of these awful habits. Life CAN and WILL get better. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

Agreed, too. I pretty much do what JRob says. This advice really can help, if you are persistent enough.


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Really good post. We need to remind ourselves this and take those risks.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

There certainly is something wrong me. Unless you're me, don't lecture me about what's wrong with me.


----------



## Ryion (Nov 8, 2003)

JRob said:


> I have been doing these things, and i have been changing...
> 
> Im not a doctor, im a person who thought he had "Social" problems..


People sometimes tend to overgeneralize to others based on their own experiences. Not everyone is going through the exact same thing. I'm really glad you're doing well, but what works for you will not necessarily work for everyone else. What you're saying is essentially "common sense" and the underlying assumption seems to be that people are lazy, cowards, or idiots, and that can come off as very belittling of other people's issues. If things were as simple as that, I wouldn't be here right now..


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Ryion said:


> JRob said:
> 
> 
> > I have been doing these things, and i have been changing...
> ...


:agree Very well said Ryion :yes


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't necessarily agree that we can change right _now_... Change can happen, but it takes time. You cannot get over anxiety overnight, it literally takes months to reprogram our brains to feel and think differently. But definitely by getting out there right now and doing things that we normally wouldn't, and by repeating those things, it will help us change faster and for the better.


----------



## bigchris407 (Dec 20, 2006)

I love the post. It may have come off a little insensative but I have been trying the last week and failing miserable (at least for my astronomical expectations) but even the smallest action can be a "change". Something you wouldn't normally do. I have been trying to talk to girls lately and I haven't been able to get through more than 20 sec. but it's more than I've done in years. Every time I learn from it. Also, what is a tiny change for some can be a huge change for others but I think there are things we all can do, no matter how small. I'm too pissed off about my life to let something overtake me and I will fight, maybe not very hard at first, but fight it as much as I can.


----------



## sherrysilver (Dec 10, 2004)

JRob said:


> NOTHING is wrong with you..
> 
> DO something you wouldnt do, Take RISK, Do something embarassing..
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the encouraging words


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The key to being able to take risks is not beating yourself up if something goes wrong. That's a boundry I have yet to cross. 

There was a period of about a year when I first went to university where I had significant motivation to overcome my sa. I would do things like ask girls out from class, go to parties, and speak up in class discussions every once in a while. One time I gave my opinion on this book we had to read for class. I didn't like it and everyone else in the class did. For some reason that really hurt so I never spoke up in that class again. The hurt and pain of rejection is simply too much for me right now.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

tuna said:


> There is truth to what JRob said but there are also lots of little steps, methods, and strategies to practice and reinforce in your mind before you're at that stage to just go out and do things. If it was that easy, none of us would even have this problem.


I agree completely.


----------



## missyrachel (Feb 24, 2007)

I love your post! I spend a lot of time worrying...

I want to move on.

I've missed out on a lot of jobs.


----------



## purpleviolet (Mar 20, 2005)

love you post!

i just made up my mind i would go for everything i need to do, never ever run away avoiding my responsiblities any more.

hope i am not too old to just realize this!!!


----------

